# MEDIO FÍSICO > Ríos > Mediterránea > Segura >  De excursión al nacimiento del Segura

## ARAGORM

Allí arriba, en Pontones (Jaén), está el principio de todo: a poco más de 1.400 metros de altura, en un agujero abierto en el suelo calizo, brota dulcemente el Segura y se despliega un escenario natural prodigioso a lo largo de los 325 kilómetros que le separan de su desembocadura a un costado de las dunas de Guardamar (Alicante).
Sabemos que atraviesa ciudades, vegas y cañones, comprobamos con asombro que las nutrias están volviendo a casi todos los tramos de su cauce, admitimos que lo hemos contaminado a traición, pero no sabemos casi nada de su origen y sus primeros pasos: ¿dónde nace el Segura, por qué?
Dar una vuelta por Pontones es una buena manera de dar la bienvenida al verano, y de paso quitarnos de encima diez grados de temperatura: el domingo pasado el termómetro no pasó de los 20 grados, y a la sombra de las choperas había que ponerse un jersey. Es lo suyo: en la Sierra de Segura se duerme con manta todo el año y a mediados de agosto 'cae una nube', que dicen los lugareños, y entra el otoño por decreto.
El Segura mana a los pies del Mariasnal, un pico de 1.825 metros cuyo nombre procede de la contracción -mal pronunciada- de María Aznar, una rica terrateniente que era propietaria de muchas miles de hectáreas de terreno en estas sierras. El gran ojo del río es el sifón por el que desagua una compleja red de galerías subterráneas; en este entramado se decantan las precipitaciones recogidas por el inmenso calar que 'abraza' al pequeño valle de Fuente Segura.
El nacedero del río que los romanos llamaron Táder y los árabes Wadi al-Abyad -río blanco- es un lugar relajante, fresco e ideal para dejar pasar un día sin prisas. Una carreterilla lleva en cinco kilómetros desde Pontones a Fuente Segura, donde podemos acomodarnos en el área recreativa. Es un lujo dormitar bajo la fronda escuchando los pájaros y el glú-glú eterno del agua mientras el aire agita las hojas de los árboles. Veremos cómo saltan las ardillas entre las ramas más altas y, si tenemos fortuna y sabemos distinguirlo, quizá podamos admirarnos con el vuelo majestuoso del quebrantahuesos. Recuerde: se diferencia por su gran envergadura y el corte de la cola en forma de rombo.
Para estirar las piernas, junto al nacimiento del Segura tenemos el espléndido Pinar del Risco; otra opción es caminar aguas abajo hasta el Cortijo del Maestro (4 horas ida y vuelta). Los aficionados a la botánica tienen la oportunidad de disfrutar de la floración de la bellísima violeta de Cazorla y de ver y tocar los únicos abedules de estas sierras. 


LA EXCURSIÓN
Dónde. Nacimiento del río Segura (Pontones, Jaén).
Cómo llegar. Desde Murcia, hasta Caravaca por la autovía del Noroeste. Hay que seguir por la carretera de Granada hasta La Puebla de Don Fadrique, después a Santiago de la Espada y desde aquí a Pontones. Unas tres horas.
Cartografía. Mapa 908-II de Santiago de la Espada (IGN) en escala 1:25.000 (IGN).
Cobertura de móvil. Escasa.
Comer y dormir. En Pontones: Hotel Restaurante Ruta del Segura (953 438 287), Casa rural Alto Segura (953 438 328), Bar La Noguera (953 438 296), Mesón El Cortijo (953 438 422), Bar Sacramento (953 438 243), Casa Rural Casa Antonia (953 438 015). En Santiago de la Espada: Hospedería Río Zumeta (953 437 712, 953 437 794), Hotel Restaurante San Francisco (953 438 072). 

El ojo calizo donde surge el río Segura a 1.413 metros de altura, a los pies del monte Mariasnal.



El Segura a su paso por Pontones, a cinco kilómetros de su nacimiento.



http://www.laverdad.es/murcia/v/2010...-20100625.html

----------


## REEGE

Muchas gracias por el post del río segura, buen sitio para darse una vuelta...
Los nacimientos de los ríos son una de las cosas más agradables que pueden visitarse... Éste verano también hagamos turismo de río y embalse.
Saludos y que gane España!!!!!!

----------


## jasg555

Precioso el nacimiento del Segura. Cuando voy a Jaén suelo pasar algún día en Cazorla, pero aún no he ido a éste rincón.

Otra foto, para mí preciosa:

----------


## ben-amar

Preciosas fotos. 
Gracias por traernos este nacimiento tambien.
Un abrazo a todos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Preciosas imagenes de esa poza...amigos jasg555 y ARAGORM  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Smile: 

Muchas gracias por toda la descripción de la excursión ARAGORM  :Smile:  :Wink: 

Un saludo.

----------


## Rafa

> Precioso el nacimiento del Segura. Cuando voy a Jaén suelo pasar algún día en Cazorla, pero aún no he ido a éste rincón.
> 
> Otra foto, para mí preciosa:


Te invito a conocer mi Comarca, una tierra salvaje y un verdadero paraiso interior natural, como el resto de Jaen. Orgullo de todos los Jienenses de cuidar y proteger nuestra gran Provincia de todas aquellas amenazas que vengan de afuera ya sea en el tema del agua, medio ambiental etc...... 

P.D. A ver si los turistas murcianos no todos cuando vienen a Segura y en general a Jaen se gastan mas dinero, porque apenas dejan dinero en los establecimientos de la Comarca dicho por la gente de aqui que estamos ya un poquito hartos de ese turismo racano. De todas formas me alegro que los murcianos sepan de donde viene su agua. Bienvenidos a todos !!!!!!! 

Jaen Paraiso interior, el SE verde y lleno de agua  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Bienvenidos a todos !!!!!!! 
> 
> Jaen Paraiso interior, el SE verde y lleno de agua


Joer, que bien te ha quedado esa frase... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Smile: 

Yo que tú, la registraba, pues es más que un reclamo para alguna empresa dedicada al turismo por la zona... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Un saludo.

----------


## jasg555

> Te invito a conocer mi Comarca, una tierra salvaje y un verdadero paraiso interior natural, como el resto de Jaen. Orgullo de todos los Jienenses de cuidar y proteger nuestra gran Provincia de todas aquellas amenazas que vengan de afuera ya sea en el tema del agua, medio ambiental etc...... 
> 
> P.D. A ver si los turistas murcianos no todos cuando vienen a Segura y en general a Jaen se gastan mas dinero, porque apenas dejan dinero en los establecimientos de la Comarca dicho por la gente de aqui que estamos ya un poquito hartos de ese turismo racano. De todas formas me alegro que los murcianos sepan de donde viene su agua. Bienvenidos a todos !!!!!!! 
> 
> *Jaen Paraiso interior, el SE verde y lleno de agua*


 Yo tengo casa en Vilches, y siempre que bajo, al menos una de tres voy por tu tierra. Pero como no suelo pernoctar, me pierdo muchos sitios.

 Guarda la frase, regístrala. :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Salut

> Joer, que bien te ha quedado esa frase...
> 
> Yo que tú, la registraba, pues es más que un reclamo para alguna empresa dedicada al turismo por la zona...
> 
> Un saludo.


"Sierra de Segura: el sur verde" es el título de un libro sobre la comarca  :Smile:   Supongo que como eslogan lleva mucho tiempo en marcha.

Por cierto, que la última vez que fuí a Fuente Segura estaba completamente seca... imaginaos ese agujero vacío  :Frown:

----------


## L.D

> Precioso el nacimiento del Segura. Cuando voy a Jaén suelo pasar algún día en Cazorla, pero aún no he ido a éste rincón.
> 
> Otra foto, para mí preciosa:


 Me ha entrado sed al ver esta foto, precioso el lugar, espero poder visitarlo pronto.

Saludos.

----------


## Salut

^^ Advierto que pa llegar hay que hacer una buena kilometrada por caminos tortuosos jejejeje... pero el esfuerzo vale la pena. Y hay unos cuantos restaurantes bastante chulos en la zona, en Pontones si no recuerdo mal.

----------

